# How do I remove these trim pieces?



## 1968 Q8 (Jun 9, 2011)

They basically run the parameter of the headliner and around the rear windshield.


----------



## Matthew (Feb 11, 2011)

That is called window lace. They just pull off. Start by removing the inner pillars moldings, sunvisors, rearview mirror, shoulder harnesses and sail panels. Then remove the window lace on the side windows, windshield and rear window. The outer edge of your headliner will then be exposed. Did you find your new headliner? Matt


----------



## Matthew (Feb 11, 2011)

Forgot to add... you will need to remove the coat hangers and dome light as well. Disconnect the battery for removing the dome light. Matt


----------



## 1968 Q8 (Jun 9, 2011)

Great, thanks Matt.

No luck on the headliner yet, the color is available, but not the pattern. Still looking, if I don't find one, the only other option is to buy a white taffeta kit and have it dyed Ivy Gold, but I'm a little apprehensive to do that, don't want any inconsistency in the dye process.

Appreciate the help_!_


----------

